# a lado, e lago (no pronunciación de dos l seguidas)



## susantash

Hola a todos.
Como el título lo indica, me provoca curiosidad esta pronunciación, y me gustaría saber de donde es originaria. 
Lo curioso es que la escuché solamente en películas y documentales doblados al español, por lo que nunca pude determinar su origen.


----------



## ManPaisa

Conozco *A lado y lado.  *Significa *a los dos lados, de ambos lados.*


----------



## Yugureko

Hola a todos 
 
En realidad creo que es un error, que yo sepa se debería decir *al lado* y *el lago*, aunque quizás en otro país no sea así (aunque repito, estoy casi segura de que es un error de pronunciación)
 
La otra vez lo escuché en un documental doblado al español sobre no me acuerdo que cosa, y aunque me pareció raro, supuse que había escuchado mal. Al parecer no... 
 
Besos 
Yugureko


----------



## flljob

susantash said:


> Hola a todos.
> Como el título lo indica, me provoca curiosidad esta pronunciación, y me gustaría saber de donde es originaria.
> Lo curioso es que la escuché solamente en películas y documentales doblados al español, por lo que nunca pude determinar su origen.


 No entiendo tu pregunta.

Al lado se pronuncia a lado
El lago se pronuncia e lago

¿Te refieres a eso?


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

La pregunta es sobre la omisión de una de las eles en la pronunciación del artículo el y un sustantivo que comienza por ele, por ejemplo "el lago" o "el libro"
Es cierto que yo también a veces he creído oír esa pronunciación

Yo diría, sin estar totalmente seguro, que me suena a castellano hablado por gallegos que tienen tendencia a rechazar la pronunciación de ciertas consonantes consecutivas, o sea, pronunciar "ato" en vez de "acto".
A su vez rechazarían la pronunciación de dos eles seguidas como es el caso de "el lago" o "el libro".
Tengo familia gallega y a mí me suena que en vez de al lado, pronuncian "a lado".


----------



## flljob

¿A poco tú pronuncias al lado, como dos eles?
Lo*s s*ueños, ¿cómo la pronuncian?


----------



## Yugureko

Hola a todos de vuelta 
No tengo ningún pariente gallego asi que no tengo idea, pero acabo de preguntarle a una amiga que es de Perú (si alguien de allá lo puede confirmar mejor) y me dijo que a veces pronuncian muy rápido y suena "e lago". 
Acá en Argentina, por lo menos siempre escuché "el lago", aunque quizás a alguno se le escapa una L de vez en cuando... 

Besos
Yugureko


----------



## flljob

¿Cómo distinguen cuándo alguien pronuncia _*al lado*_ de cuando pronuncia _*a lado*_?

En italiano es muy fácil: la vocal previa se alarga y la duración de la consonante duplicada se alarga y su pronunciación se enfatiza. ¿Ustedes notan estas diferencias en español?

Saludos


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

El proceso de pronunciar "al lado" tal como yo lo pronuncio es el mismo en lo que se refiere a la consonante, no a la vocal, que en la doble ele italiana, pero con menos énfasis.
Yo noto claramente la diferencia con "alado".


----------



## Yugureko

flljob said:


> ¿Cómo distinguen cuándo alguien pronuncia _*al lado*_ de cuando pronuncia _*a lado*_?
> 
> En italiano es muy fácil: la vocal previa se alarga y la duración de la consonante duplicada se enfatiza. ¿Ustedes notan estas diferencias en español?
> 
> Saludos


 
Flljob: yo por lo menos, si. Supongo que después del *al* se deja un mini-espacio para que suene la L de *lado*. Además la primera L es un poco más larga, o por lo menos eso he notado.

Igual coincido en que si es una conversación normal quizás no te des cuenta, pero las veces que los escuché acá te suena como raro, aunque no es fácil de corroborar. 

Besos
Yugureko


----------



## flljob

¡Sorpresa! Miren lo que dice alguien experto en fonética:

El *sirrema* es "la agrupación de dos o más palabras que constituyen una unidad gramatical, unidad tonal, unidad de sentido y que, además, forman la unidad sintáctica intermedia entre la palabra y la frase" (QUILIS: 1993, 372).
*Las palabras que constituyen el sirrema permanecen siempre unidas: entre ellas no puede haber pausa*. La razón de ser de dicha unidad es acentual: el sirrema aglutina a una serie de elementos silábicos átonos que no pueden producirse aislados, sino en torno a alguna otra sílaba acentuada, *para formar con ella una unidad indisoluble*.
En español, forman sirrema las siguientes partes de la oración:
1. *El artículo y el sustantivo*. Ej.: el carro (/el'karo/). 

Y otras ocho más.

Saludos


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

flljob said:


> ¡Sorpresa! Miren lo que dice alguien experto en fonética:
> 
> El *sirrema* es "la agrupación de dos o más palabras que constituyen una unidad gramatical, unidad tonal, unidad de sentido y que, además, forman la unidad sintáctica intermedia entre la palabra y la frase" (QUILIS: 1993, 372).
> *Las palabras que constituyen el sirrema permanecen siempre unidas: entre ellas no puede haber pausa*. La razón de ser de dicha unidad es acentual: el sirrema aglutina a una serie de elementos silábicos átonos que no pueden producirse aislados, sino en torno a alguna otra sílaba acentuada, *para formar con ella una unidad indisoluble*.
> En español, forman sirrema las siguientes partes de la oración:
> 1. *El artículo y el sustantivo*. Ej.: el carro (/el'karo/).
> 
> Y otras ocho más.
> 
> Saludos


 


Naturalmente al lado o el lago son sirremas.
Forman una unidad, no hay pausa, pero eso no significa que al menos donde yo vivo, se pronuncien las dos eles.
No tiene que ver.
"un niño" no lo pronuncio " uniño", sino "unniño". Hay una duplicación de la ene sin que haya pausa.
Lo mismo pasa ,en mi caso, con "el lago".
No niego, y por eso alguien lo pregunta, que en determinadas zonas no se duplique la consonante. Yo lo he oído a hablantes gallegos, pero seguramente habrá otras zonas donde suceda.

Yo no hago pausa, pero duplico la consonante.

En el caso de "los sueños" al ser yo hablante de zona donde se aspira la ese final, tampoco suena igual que "lo sueño".
En "los sueños" hay una leve aspiración que hace que cualquier hablante de mi zona distinga perfectamente las dos formas.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Por acá "al lado" suena como "alado" en la vida cotidiana; si uno se esmera podrá oírse al lado con las dos eles, pero no es lo normal.


----------



## chics

Nosotros los catalanes pronunciamos _al lado_, con dos eles, y de hecho lo debemos marcar más que los demás porque en el resto de España, cuando nos quieren imitar, típicamente nos dicen "Hol la".

El sonido "l l" es distinto al "l". De hecho en catalán existe también en medio de palabra (tal vez es eso lo que oyen fuera) y tenemos un fonema especial para ello, que llamamos _ele gemada_ y que se escribe* l·l*, como en, por ejemplo, "pel·lícula".

El sonido "s s" (como en "los sueños") es igual que el sonido "s" en castellano, al menos en nuestro dialecto. Sin embargo en otras lenguas (catalán, francés, inglés...) sonaría distinto a "los años". En otras zonas en castellano supongo que dicen "lo' años" (*s *aspirada) y "lo' sueños" (ahí la* s* se oye), pero esto de las eses es otra historia ¿no?


----------



## flljob

Perfecto, Claro que la fonética de Quilis se refiere al español, no a las hablas regionales. 

Saludos

Incluso innegable me suenan exactamente igual que inegable.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

flljob said:


> Perfecto, Claro que la fonética de Quilis se refiere al español, no a las hablas regionales.
> 
> Saludos
> 
> Incluso innegable me suenan exactamente igual que inegable.


El párrafo de Quilis que has puesto arriba yo también lo confirmo, pero en ese párrafo no se niega la duplicación de las consonantes en el habla.

A lo mejor lo regional es lo mexicano ya que Toño confirma que vosotros lo pronunciáis así. No tengo nada que objetar.

Ahora bien, yo distingo perfectamente "unido" de "un nido" o "innegable" de "inegable".


----------



## flljob

En lo que he consultado de fonética española no se menciona que existan los fonemas duplicados, como sí existen en italiano. Si no se mencionan en los textos es porque no existen. Sólo se habla de alófonos. Por ejemplo, la nn de innegable, yo la pronuncio similar a la n de ancho, pero este sigue siendo un alófono de la n. Ojalá algún experto nos oriente.

Saludos


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

De acuerdo.
Entonces la pronunciación de la ele de "el" en "el lago" será fonéticamente un alófono de la ele que hace que para mí y para las personas con quienes he hablado hoy suene distinto a "e lago", sin negar que en determinadas zonas o quizás determinadas personas omitan el alófono que es lo que a la persona que hizo la pregunta de inicio le llama la atención. Si todos pronunciáramos "e lago" sin ese alófono no le habría llamado la atención.


----------



## piraña utria

susantash said:


> Hola a todos.
> Como el título lo indica, me provoca curiosidad esta pronunciación, y me gustaría saber de donde es originaria.
> Lo curioso es que la escuché solamente en películas y documentales doblados al español, por lo que nunca pude determinar su origen.


 
Hola.

Espero no llegar tarde. 

Escuchar a una querida vendedora ambulante palenquera gritando por la calle más cercana al lugar donde vivo, trae a mi mente que una pronunciación como la que propones, cualquiera sea el término fonético preciso, es la que creo haber escuchado en el habla de miembros de comunidades de raza negra de nuestras tierras (al menos de los nativos de San Basilio de Palenque).

Ojalá los colegas colombianos compartan esta impresión.

Saludos,


----------



## Jellby

PABLO DE SOTO said:


> Yo noto claramente la diferencia con "alado".



Yo también creo que pronuncio claramente diferentes, y distingo al escuchar, "al lado" y "alado". El resultado de tener dos "l" seguidas es simplemente que se alarga el sonido, como ocurre con "leer" o "cooperativa" o "innato".


----------



## flljob

_Un nido_ es perfectamente distinguible de _unido_, porque *un* es una palabra acentuada. La *u* de _unido_ no lo es; son diferentes por el acento, no por la duplicación de la n. Creía que entendíamos lo mismo por alófono, ya veo que no. Prometo revisar el tema porque por votación ustedes tienen la razón. Ojalá que su votación coincida con argumentos más racionales.

Saludos


----------



## Jellby

flljob said:


> _Un nido_ es perfectamente distinguible de _unido_, porque *un* es una palabra acentuada. La *u* de _unido_ no lo es; son diferentes por el acento, no por la duplicación de la n.



Incluso igualando el acento ("u nido"), yo creo que son distinguibles, al menos yo las pronuncio distintas y espero que también se distingan al oírlas.


----------



## flljob

Consulté tres libros de fonética: dos de Quilis y uno de Alarcos. No dicen nada al respecto. Por ningún lado hablan de duplicación de consonantes. Supongo que porque este fenómeno no existe en español. Hablan de otros fenómenos que ayudan a interpretar una frase como compuesta de varias palabras, pero no de duplicación de fonemas.
¿Alguna bibliografía que confirme sus percepciones?

Saludos y muchas gracias.


----------



## chics

Pero es que la *n* no se multiplica por genecarión espontánea. En castellano se lee todo, si hay una *n *(o cualquier otra letra, excepto la h), se pronuncia, una vez. Si hay dos *n*, o dos *l*, se pronuncian dos veces. Si se duplicaran sería cuatro veces.

Parece que lo que quieres indicar es que en Méjico eso es diferente, que ahí algunas letras a veces desaparecen, como una de las *n* en "un nido" o de las *l *en "al loro". En España y otros países no es así, para confirmarlo sólo tienes que darte una vuelta por aquí. Una experiencia de campo vale más que mil bibliografías.


----------



## flljob

chics said:


> Una experiencia de campo vale más que mil bibliografías.


 
Por favor, esto es una gran mentira. ¿Nos entenderíamos sin normas?
Si la norma es pronunciar dos enes, como en _un nido,_  con un fonema diferente al de /n/ esto quedaría registrado en algún libro de fonética. 

Saludos.


----------



## piraña utria

Interesante el punto. 

No soy experto, pero creo que es un lugar común entender a la Fonética como ciencia descriptiva y no prescriptiva, Flljob: no veo que encaje mucho entonces eso de normas en este punto.

Como dije antes, no sé como se designaría desde lo fonético lo que apunta Chics, pero una "l duplicada" en el ejemplo me parece una descripción adeucada. 

Saludos,


----------



## susantash

Haya paz!
No creí que mi curiosidad fuera a desatar tanta polémica!
Con respecto a lo que se ha dicho, yo siempre esrcibía /nn/o /ll/ o lo que fuere cuando hacía transcripciones y nunca me lo corrigieron como mal. Osea, lo que hacía era simplemente repetir el fonema, puesto que en mi opinion y de acuerdo a lo que oigo se trata del* mismo fonema* que tiene una *duración más larga* que cuando está solo. 
Besos!


----------



## flljob

Jamás lo he visto como guerra. Siempre como paz. Siendo, pues, la fonética una ciencia descriptiva, y por pura curiosidad científica, ¿me podrían dar bibliografía en que se muestre que en español los fonemas duplicados existen? Es por pura curiosidad. 
No entiendo por qué las discrepancias tengan que verse como una guerra.

Saludos


----------



## mirx

Yo tampoco entiendo como pueden pronunciar dos letras iguales seguidas, sobretodo las consonantes que no tienen acentos. Ya había dicho algo parecido en el hilo de piscina, donde alguien opinó que en su país se decía pisina con 3 eses.

Lo de leer, es un caso diferente porque una de las vocales está acentuada LeEr, si ponemos el acento el la otra "e" suena como si sólo hubiera una "e" "lEr".

Por supuesto que en el habla pausada se distinguen perfetcamente los dos sonidos, pero en una conversación normal no. De la misma forma en que el sonido de S se funde en "los sueños", incluso para los que prononciamos las S.

Y a aquellos que les gustan las pruebas de campo, pues yo trabajo con españoles de distintas zonas y también he hablado ocasionalmente con peruanos. No noto absolutamente ninguna diferencia en la forma en que todos pronunciamos la "l" en el caso de "al lado" (alado).

También me gustaría que alguien trajera pruebas.

No se me ocurre una sola palabra que se escriba con dos letras iguales seguidas y en las que ambas tengan sonidos relativamente diferentes, aparte claro, de la "c" donde una tiene el sonido K y la otra el de S, o el de las vocales acentuadas.

El caso de innegable y construcciones parecidas es diferente, no se puede omitir la "n" porque forma el prefijo, pero de ahí a que se pronuncie. ¿Cómo?

Igual y todo es un fenómeno muy mexicano, pero repito, no me he percatado de ninguna diferencia con los otros hispanohablantes con los que hablo.


----------



## piraña utria

Amigos.

En el enlace que coloco hay un trabajo bien documentado de una profesora de una universidad local sobre las características fonéticas del habla caribeña colombiana:

http://lacasadeasterionb.homestead.com/v4n16esp.html

Si he entendido bien, en "duplicación" la autora está describiendo un fenómeno análogo al que ha apuntado, tal vez con mayor vehemencia que nosotros, Chics. Utiliza además, ahí sí estoy citando de memoria.

Saludos,


----------



## flljob

Magnífica la página y los ejemplos:
-Interior de lexema en posición implosiva [con>]. Por ejemplo : “salgo” [sággo], “parto” [pátto], “verdad” [beddá].
-Frontera de lexema en posición implosiva. Por ejemplo : “por qué” [pokké], “por carta” [pokkátta].

Sin embargo, siguen siendo hablas regionales. ¿Alguien tendrá bibliografía sobre el español estándar?

Otra cosa: he conocido colombianos caribeños. Cuando dicen verdad, en lugar de _beddá_, yo oigo más bien un _beldá._

Saludos.


----------



## piraña utria

flljob said:


> Otra cosa: he conocido colombianos caribeños. Cuando dicen verdad, en lugar de _beddá_, yo oigo más bien un _beldá._
> Saludos.


 
Hola, Flljob.

No creo: no hay variante caribeña colombiana con esa "l" que mencionas, salvo que se tratara de un niño de menos de cinco años, o paisanos que la hubieran adquirido en comunidades latinas en Estados Unidos; no se me ocurren más casos.

Saludos,

PS: una broma lo del niño. Pienso honestamente que el segundo evento sí puede ser una explicación a lo que escuchaste. No es natural de esta región la forma que describes.


----------



## horusankh

mirx said:


> Yo tampoco entiendo como pueden pronunciar dos letras iguales seguidas, sobretodo las consonantes que no tienen acentos. Ya había dicho algo parecido en el hilo de piscina, donde alguien opinó que en su país se decía pisina con 3 eses.
> 
> Lo de leer, es un caso diferente porque una de las vocales está acentuada LeEr, si ponemos el acento el la otra "e" suena como si sólo hubiera una "e" "lEr".
> 
> Por supuesto que en el habla pausada se distinguen perfetcamente los dos sonidos, pero en una conversación normal no. De la misma forma en que el sonido de S se funde en "los sueños", incluso para los que prononciamos las S.
> 
> Y a aquellos que les gustan las pruebas de campo, pues yo trabajo con españoles de distintas zonas y también he hablado ocasionalmente con peruanos. No noto absolutamente ninguna diferencia en la forma en que todos pronunciamos la "l" en el caso de "al lado" (alado).
> 
> También me gustaría que alguien trajera pruebas.
> 
> No se me ocurre una sola palabra que se escriba con dos letras iguales seguidas y en las que ambas tengan sonidos relativamente diferentes, aparte claro, de la "c" donde una tiene el sonido K y la otra el de S, o el de las vocales acentuadas.
> 
> El caso de innegable y construcciones parecidas es diferente, no se puede omitir la "n" porque forma el prefijo, pero de ahí a que se pronuncie. ¿Cómo?
> 
> Igual y todo es un fenómeno muy mexicano, pero repito, no me he percatado de ninguna diferencia con los otros hispanohablantes con los que hablo.


Hola Mirx:

Aunque coincido en que en el habla cotidiana, la gente en México, cuando habla rápido, no pronuncia las dobles consonantes (y me atrevo a decir que ni las dobles vocales: oigo constantemente "ler" (...sí, "ler"), "coperar", etc.), me parece que en el habla pausada, o cuando alguien está leyendo (por ejemplo en misa o en alguna conferencia), sí se pronuncian esas dobles letras, otra cosa es que no tengamos el oído ejercitado para distinguirlas (por ejemplo cuando estudié italiano, las dobles consonantes eran algo de lo que daba más trabajo en cuanto a la pronunciación, los alumnos no entendíamos por qué el maestro algunas veces nos corregía y otras no, lo oíamos igual).

Te voy a hacer una pregunta: Cuando le hablas a un grupo donde hay por lo menos una persona a la que le hablas de usted, pero la orden es para todos, ¿cómo pronuncias: "Tráiga*nn*os la comida" o "tráiga*n*os la comida? (Es que la diferencia es como de un nanosegundo entre las dos. )

Saludos.


----------



## flljob

horusankh said:


> Hola Mirx:
> 
> Aunque coincido en que en el habla cotidiana, la gente en México, cuando habla rápido, no pronuncia las dobles consonantes (y me atrevo a decir que ni las dobles vocales: oigo constantemente "ler" (...sí, "ler"), "coperar", etc.), me parece que en el habla pausada, o cuando alguien está leyendo (por ejemplo en misa o en alguna conferencia), sí se pronuncian esas dobles letras, otra cosa es que no tengamos el oído ejercitado para distinguirlas (por ejemplo cuando estudié italiano, las dobles consonantes eran algo de lo que daba más trabajo en cuanto a la pronunciación, los alumnos no entendíamos por qué el maestro algunas veces nos corregía y otras no, lo oíamos igual).
> 
> Te voy a hacer una pregunta: Cuando le hablas a un grupo donde hay por lo menos una persona a la que le hablas de usted, pero la orden es para todos, ¿cómo pronuncias: "Tráiga*nn*os la comida" o "tráiga*n*os la comida?
> 
> Saludos.


 
Yo digo _tráigannos_, pero suena _tráiganos_.

¿Alguien tiene bibliografía al respecto? Si no, seguiremos en las discusiones bizantinas y se tendrá que someter a votación, con el peligro de que gane la sinrazón fundamentalista.

Saludos


----------



## horusankh

Hola Flljob:

Yo sigo diciendo que creo que tiene que ver con el oído entrenado, te apuesto a que un italiano (o cualquier persona que hable un idioma donde diferenciar las dobles consonantes sea importante) lo va a distinguir cuando lo dices, aunque un mexicano no lo note.

Saludos.


----------



## flljob

Yo creo que los italianos van a oír perfectamente bien que en español no existen la consonantes dobles.

Saludos


----------



## Agró

flljob said:


> Yo digo _tráigannos_, pero suena _traiganos_.
> 
> ¿Alguien tiene bibliografía al respecto? Si no, seguiremos en las discusiones bizantinas y se tendrá que someter a votación, con el peligro de que gane la sinrazón fundamentalista.
> 
> Saludos


T. Navarro Tomás, _Manual de pronunciación española_, Madrid, 1982. En la parte final de este manual el autor incluye varios fragmentos y su transcripción fonética. En la página 276 se lee "...me hizo volver a*l l*ugar y...", cuya transcripción es (adaptada a IPA): /me ˈiθo βolˈβer-a*l l*uˈɣar/ (en negrita el objeto de discusión). Saludos.


----------



## swift

Hola Agró:

Gracias por devolvernos al tema inicial. Tomás Navarro Tomás, eso sí que da fundamento.

¿Y a qué responde esa transcripción? Quiero decir, ¿cuál es el fenómeno estudiado? ¿Se trata de geminación?

Saludos,


swift


----------



## Agró

swift said:


> Hola Agró:
> 
> Gracias por devolvernos al tema inicial. Tomás Navarro Tomás, eso sí que da fundamento.
> 
> ¿Y a qué responde esa transcripción? Quiero decir, ¿cuál es el fenómeno estudiado? ¿Se trata de geminación?
> 
> Saludos,
> 
> 
> swift



No sabría definir con seguridad el fenómeno. Yo tengo bien claro que no pronuncio de igual manera *al lado* y *alado* en una pronunciación normal esmerada. Quizá en una pronunciación veloz pudiera llegar a unir las dos eles en una sola, pero me parece que lo correcto es duplicar, o alargar, o geminar. También soy consciente de que no es lo mismo que la ele geminada en catalán o italiano (mucho más claramente audible).


----------



## flljob

En los recursos de esta página hay uno de fonética. Escriban varias veces el lado y helado y díganme si ustedes son capaces de captar la diferencia. 
Le creo a Swift en cuanto a la geminación, pero cuando mucho, eso daría un alófono y no un fonema.

Nuevamente saludos


----------



## Agró

Cito parte del epígrafe 155 de _Manual de pronunciación española_, 21ª edición, Madrid, 1982, de T. Navarro Tomás:
"SILABEO DE DOS CONSONANTES IGUALES.- Dos consonantes iguales, en contacto, se pronuncian como si se tratase de una sola consonante relativamente larga y repartida entre las dos sílabas inmediatas; la intensión de esta consonante, con alguna parte de su tensión, corresponde a la sílaba precedente, y el resto a la siguiente, hallándose, por tanto, el límite de ambas sílabas hacia el centro de la tensión de dicha consonante larga. La duración de ésta no es, pues, igual precisamente a la suma de dos consonantes simples; pero a falta de otro medio mejor empleamos en la escritura fonética una consonante doble para representarla". (...) 
A continuación se dan ejemplos y sus correspondientes transcripciones.

He subrayado esas palabras porque me parecen muy relevantes. El silabeo de *alado* y el de *al lado* es por tanto distinto: *a-la-do* y *al-la-do*


----------



## swift

Yo opino igual que Agró. Jamás entendería "La chica de al lado" como "La chica de Alado" (si "alado" fuese un nombre propio ).


----------



## Pinairun

No sé si voy a decir una tonteria, pero creo que la única que puede considerarse *geminada* en español es la _*nn*_ que aparece en palabras y formas verbales compuestas:
Innoble, innegable, perenne, cannabis, innecesario, innovar...

_Tassi_ por taxi, _eclisse_ por eclipse, o _veddad_ por verdad, es otra cosa.

Y hasta donde yo sé (que es apenas nada) en "el lago" o "al lado" no hay geminación. Esta se produce dentro de una palabra, no en dos, aunque vayan juntas.

Yo soy de los que pronuncian in_noble, in_negable, peren_ne... sin dificultad y también sin mérito, porque así aprendí a decirlo. 
Lo mismo que el_lago, o al_lado o un_niño y un_nido. 
(El guion bajo es la pausa).

Saludos


----------



## swift

Hola Pinairun:

En efecto, la geminación se da "en el interior" de la palabra. Los ejemplos que anotaste, como de costumbre, son muy apropiados. Yo preguntaba si se trataba de geminación porque recuerdo que se describía así en un manual de fonología. Un ejemplo es: "un anorak canadiense".

Yo pensaba que existía la geminación por yuxtaposición. ¿Se trata entonces de sirrema? A mí no me parece que se trate de este último fenómeno.

Saludos,


J.


P.D. Quienes se interesan en fonología y fonética, hallarán interesante esta página: http://paginaspersonales.deusto.es/airibar/Fonetica/Apuntes/Apuntes.html


----------



## Roberto_Mendoza

Yo creo que para efectos prácticos o del habla cotidiana, y tomando en cuenta que la distinción entre una y otra pronunciación es una micronésima de segundo, la diferencia es prácticamente impereceptible o al menos insifnificante. Si yo le dijera a mi amigo Juan, _vi a la chica de al lado, _ y existiera un pueblo llamado Alado, mi amigo Juan seguramente me diría, _¿a cuál de las dos, a la de al lado de tu casa o la del pueblo?_ Saludos.


----------



## Pinairun

swift said:


> Hola Pinairun:
> 
> En efecto, la geminación se da "en el interior" de la palabra. Los ejemplos que anotaste, como de costumbre, son muy apropiados. Yo preguntaba si se trataba de geminación porque recuerdo que se describía así en un manual de fonología. Un ejemplo es: "un anorak canadiense".
> 
> Yo pensaba que existía la geminación por yuxtaposición. ¿Se trata entonces de sirrema? A mí no me parece que se trate de este último fenómeno.
> 
> Saludos,
> 
> 
> J.
> 
> 
> P.D. Quienes se interesan en fonología y fonética, hallarán interesante esta página: http://paginaspersonales.deusto.es/airibar/Fonetica/Apuntes/Apuntes.html


 

En esta página que aportas encontrarás, en su apartado de Fonosintaxis, 2.1. _El sirrema._

y en el punto 3._ Un fenómeno fonosintáctico del español: la concurrencia de fonemas homólogos,_ quizá la explicación de cómo clasificar el caso de_ "el lago"._ 
[l] + [l]»»»[l], larga o normal pero sin llegar a la geminación
"El loro": [e'lro] o [e'loro]

_Saludos_


----------



## susantash

Roberto_Mendoza said:


> Yo creo que para efectos prácticos o del habla cotidiana, y tomando en cuenta que la distinción entre una y otra pronunciación es una micronésima de segundo, la diferencia es prácticamente impereceptible o al menos insifnificante. Si yo le dijera a mí amigo Juan, _vi a la chica de al lado, _y existiera un pueblo llamado Alado, mi amigo Juan seguramente me diría, _¿a cuál de las dos, a la de al lado de tu casa o la del pueblo?_ Saludos.


 
Comprendo lo que están diciendo. Se que no les parece mucha la diferencia de duración, pero es que yo noto una diferencia abismal entre lo que se escucha en Argentina y Uruguay y lo que oigo muchísimas veces en películas y documentales; por eso mismo fue que empecé este hilo. 
Y realmente coincido en que dos consonantes juntas suenan muy parecido (al menos por estos lares) a lo que sucede con dos consonantes juntas en italiano.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Agró said:


> Cito parte del epígrafe 155 de _Manual de pronunciación española_, 21ª edición, Madrid, 1982, de T. Navarro Tomás:
> "SILABEO DE DOS CONSONANTES IGUALES.- Dos consonantes iguales, en contacto, se pronuncian como si se tratase de una sola consonante relativamente larga y repartida entre las dos sílabas inmediatas; la intensión de esta consonante, con alguna parte de su tensión, corresponde a la sílaba precedente, y el resto a la siguiente, hallándose, por tanto, el límite de ambas sílabas hacia el centro de la tensión de dicha consonante larga. La duración de ésta no es, pues, igual precisamente a la suma de dos consonantes simples; pero a falta de otro medio mejor empleamos en la escritura fonética una consonante doble para representarla". (...)
> A continuación se dan ejemplos y sus correspondientes transcripciones.
> 
> He subrayado esas palabras porque me parecen muy relevantes. El silabeo de *alado* y el de *al lado* es por tanto distinto: *a-la-do* y *al-la-do*


 


Pues eso.


Por otra parte, no debe ser casualidad que sean los foreros mexicanos los que hablan de esa equiparación o casi equiparación de sonidos( alado, al lado) debido a la rapidez en el habla, cuando los españoles percibimos de modo más claro la diferencia en el habla rápida de la misma secuencia.

Para mí es señal de que la misma secuencia la pronunciamos de modo distinto.


----------



## flljob

PABLO DE SOTO said:


> Pues eso.
> 
> 
> Por otra parte, no debe ser casualidad que sean los foreros mexicanos los que hablan de esa equiparación o casi equiparación de sonidos( alado, al lado) debido a la rapidez en el habla, cuando los españoles percibimos de modo más claro la diferencia en el habla rápida de la misma secuencia.
> 
> Para mí es señal de que la misma secuencia la pronunciamos de modo distinto.


¿Ya leíste la página que nos puso Swift? Es de una universidad del norte de España. ¿Y el comentario de Pinairun, española, basado en la misma página?
¿Qué opinas?

Saludos


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Opino que técnicamente no se puede hablar de duplicación, sino de alargamiento de la consonante, lo cual coincide con la percepción mayoritaria.
Opino tras leer los enlaces asimismo que la pronunciación canónica de "el lago" admite dos variantes, con alargamiento y sin él, este último parece ser habitual en tu latitud, y el primero por España.


Como dicen en mi pueblo "ni pa ti ni pa mí".


----------



## swift

Pinairun said:


> En esta página que aportas encontrarás, en su apartado de Fonosintaxis, 2.1. _El sirrema._
> 
> y en el punto 3._ Un fenómeno fonosintáctico del español: la concurrencia de fonemas homólogos,_ quizá la explicación de cómo clasificar el caso de_ "el lago"._
> [l] + [l]»»»[l], *larga o normal pero sin llegar a la geminación*
> "El loro": [e'lro] o [e'loro]
> 
> _Saludos_


 
Lo subrayado es mío.

Es cierto que "me salté" ese apartado. Gracias por hacérnoslo notar.

Saludos,


J.


----------



## susantash

Pinairun said:


> En esta página que aportas encontrarás, en su apartado de Fonosintaxis, 2.1. _El sirrema._
> 
> y en el punto 3._ Un fenómeno fonosintáctico del español: la concurrencia de fonemas homólogos,_ quizá la explicación de cómo clasificar el caso de_ "el lago"._
> [l] + [l]»»»[l], *larga* o normal *pero sin llegar a la geminación*
> "El loro": [e'lro] o [e'loro]
> 
> _Saludos_


 
Exacto! Totalmente de acuerdo. Eso es exactamente lo que se escucha por estas latitudes.
Después de haber leído esta enormidad de posts (no me lo esperaba!) he llegado a la conclusión de que la pronunciación en cuestión, osea el no alargamiento de la consonante, es típica de lugares como México y quizás en menor grado Perú.
Muchísimas gracias a todos por sus respuestas!


----------



## Roberto_Mendoza

susantash said:


> Después de haber leído esta enormidad de posts (no me lo esperaba!) he llegado a la conclusión de que la pronunciación en cuestión, osea el no alargamiento de la consonante, es típica de lugares como México y quizás en menor grado Perú.
> Muchísimas gracias a todos por sus respuestas!



Yo no haría una generalización así de categórica después de haber leído unas cuantas opiniones de dos o tres mexicanos (españoles, argentinos, peruanos, o cualquier otra nacionalidad). Igual y los anómalos somos los mexicanos que andamos rondando este foro . Saludos.


----------



## Noctámbul0

El único caso en el que encuentro una VERDADERA pronunciación geminada, y entiéndase con esto de que es un RASGO DISTINTIVO que opone dos significados distintos  es el caso del imperativo en segunda persona de Salir más el enclítico "Le". Se ponuncia sal-le y es un fenómeno muy curioso porque no hay forma de escribirlo sin remitir a otro sonido, en este caso el de la LL.  "Sale" como en  "Él sale" y "Sal-le" como en  "Sal-le por detrás" tienen una L con una duración muy diferente.
La geminación de la que se hablaba previamente es más una influencia de la escritura que un fenómeno fonético verdadero.


----------



## flljob

Noctámbul0 said:


> El único caso en el que encuentro una VERDADERA pronunciación geminada, y entiéndase con esto de que es un RASGO DISTINTIVO que opone dos significados distintos es el caso del imperativo en segunda persona de Salir más el enclítico "Le". Se ponuncia sal-le y es un fenómeno muy curioso porque no hay forma de escribirlo sin remitir a otro sonido, en este caso el de la LL. "Sale" como en "Él sale" y "Sal-le" como en "Sal-le por detrás" tienen una L con una duración muy diferente.
> La geminación de la que se hablaba previamente es más una influencia de la escritura que un fenómeno fonético verdadero.


 
¡Vaya!, creo que ahora estoy de acuerdo. ¿Será que también esta es una variante regional?

¿Y cómo se podría escribir ese imperativo con el indirecto? 

¿Sal-le? 

Saludos.


----------



## Aviador

Estoy seguro de que en Chile la diferencia entre _el lago_ y _e lago_ o _al lado_ y _a lado_ es clarísima. No tengo duda al respecto (rara vez hago en este foro afirmaciones tan tajantes). A pesar de esto, antes de redactar mi intervención, pasé casi una hora escuchando un programa que se trasmite en vivo en la televisión local y que acaba de terminar, poniendo especial atención a cómo resolvían los que intervinieron en él el problema de que se trata en este hilo.
Me llamó la atención que incluso uno de los presentadores que no se distingue exactamente por una buena dicción (los chilenos sabrán a quien me refiero si digo que es "Profesor Rosa") dijo claramente /in:esesaria/ (innecesaria) y /al:imite/ (al límite), es decir, una pronunciación diferente de /inesesaria/ y /alimite/.
_Inminente_ se pronuncia aquí /im:inente/, no /iminente/. Sin embargo, en otros casos como el de _las salas_ me parece que la pronunciación aquí es /lasalas/.
¿Están de acuerdo conmigo los colegas chilenos?

Saludos.


----------



## Jellby

Yo creo que distingo "el lado" de "helado", pero no tanto "helado" de "el hado".


----------



## flljob

Jellby said:


> Yo creo que distingo "el lado" de "helado", pero no tanto "helado" de "el hado".


 

Yo creo que pronuncio igual _el lado_ que _el hado_. Creo que se debe a que _el_ lleva un acento secundario, en ambos casos. Me parece que se diferencian de _helado_ en que ésta se pronuncia solo con acento en _a_.

Saludos.


----------



## chics

Jellby said:


> Yo creo que distingo "el lado" de "helado", pero no tanto "helado" de "el hado".


Yo creo que en este lado del Atlántico, y ahora con este calor, todos distinguimos muy bien el sonido de "el lado" del de "helado"... ¡pero tienes razón, no de "el hado"!


----------



## Jellby

Hay un chiste que juega con "corte de lado" y "corte de helado" (requiere gestos).

Cuando digo que distingo, me refiero a que creo que no los pronuncio igual, pero no sé si quien me oye lo percibiría, y tampoco sé si yo lo percibiría en otro hablante.


----------



## Noctámbul0

Bueno, punto y aparte de lo de "Sal-le" (me gustaría leer más opiniones) yo soy mexicano de la zona noroeste (Baja California Sur) y sí hago una ele más larga que se distingue fácilmente de la que no lo es. La duración de la ele se acorta si hablo muy rápido o grito: "¿dónde está?" "¡al lado!" ... A mí no me parece que la pronuncie igual que "alado" ni siquiera cuando hablo muy rápido... pero quizá la diferencia es muy tenue y como mencionaba alguien que en México hay una tendencia por hablar muy rápido y a las carreras, posiblemente a oídos foraneos suene igual...  pero bueno..  tendrían que escucharme...

Saludos.


----------



## flljob

La ecthlipsis es una especie de sinalefa consonántica que consiste en unir las consonantes con que termina una palabra y empieza la siguiente, cuando son idénticas o muy parecidas.
"como diciendo 'sotil ladrón', no suena la primera 'l' " (Nebrija)

Tomado de García Barrientos, JL. Las figuras retóricas. Arco/libros. Madrid, 2000

Mucha gente cree que pronuncia *enviar*, cuando en realidad pronuncia *embiar*. Me parece que sucede lo mismo con quienes dicen pronunciar _el lago_ con dos eles. 
Saludos


----------



## swift

Hola flljob:

No había leído tu mensaje. Interesante acotación. Si entiendo bien, para ti no es una cuestión de "cantidad" entonces... ¿Estoy en lo correcto?


----------



## caniho

Para mí no hay confusión posible en el habla normal:

al lugar - ha lugar
al lago - a Lago
al lago - alago
al lado - alado
el lado - el hado
el libro - e-libro
el loro - el oro
al loro - a loro
el lado - helado

Todos los pares suenan distinto.


----------



## swift

Sea como fuere, no conozco a nadie que pregunte si tengo alas cuando digo "voy al lado". 

Para mí sí puede llegar a haber una distinción, y no siempre en una pronunciación enfática. En el habla común no me parece percibir tanto "delado derecho" como "del lado derecho". Aun así, se puede concebir juegos de palabras basados en este fenómeno. Recientemente leí un chiste que lo ilustra:

- ¿Qué esconde Darth Vader en su congelador? El lado oscuro.

Más allá de lo (probablemente) jocoso del ejemplo, creo que se ilustra bien la pronunciación agrupada.


----------



## Bashti

Mi español es castellano y yo también diferencio "al lado" de "alado" y pronuncio las dos enes de "innegable" etc. etc.


----------



## 1000/TON

Efectivamente, se alarga la vocal, igual se enfatiza la primera consonante repetida pero no se deja un 'miniespacio' entre las eles como alguien comentaba, dado que se forma un sirrema con las dos palabas, al y lado, por lo tanto su pronunciación se encuntra unida.

Creo que así es correcto.

Saludos ! =D


----------



## flljob

Si es un sirrema, no tiene por qué haber énfasis en ningún fonema. Los invito a consultar esta página de Deusto


----------



## XiaoRoel

Para mi sorpresa un debate "quilista". *El lado *es un típico _sirrema _(personalmente, prefiero llamarlos _sintagmas_ o frases). En cuanto a la pronunciación (nunca geminada, esto sería afectación del lenguaje y, por tanto, pedante) describe muy bien el proceso (al que se une la consideración de la silabación) _Tomás Navarro Tomás_:


> "Dos consonantes iguales, en contacto, se pronuncian como si se tratase de una sola consonante relativamente larga y repartida entre las dos sílabas inmediatas; la intensión de esta consonante, con alguna parte de su tensión. corresponde a la sílaba precedente, y el resto a la sílaba siguiente, hallándose, por tanto, el límite de ambas sílabas hacia el centro de la tensión de dicha consonante. La duración de ésta no es, pues, igual precisamente a la suma de dos consonantes simples; pero a falta de otro medio mejor empleamos en la escritura fonética una consonante doble para representarla: […] _corcel ligero_ [kǫrθęl lįxéro], _el lobo_ [ęl lóƀo]."


(_Actualmente se usa el signo /:/ para notar que el sonido precedente es largo.)_


----------



## duvija

ɭ 
En mi español, sale como una [ɭ] velar (siempre lo vi marcado con una corta línea horizontal en el medio, pero no lo encuentro aquí). 
Temperaturas frente [aɭago]. Diferente a 'halago'.
[eɭado]  diferente a 'helado'


----------



## XiaoRoel

¿Buscas este signo [ł] o éste [ƚ]?


----------



## duvija

XiaoRoel said:


> ¿Buscas este signo [ł] o éste [ƚ]?



¿No tendrían que estar aquí?


----------



## XiaoRoel

En mi Mac en el menú edición existe un programita llamado "caracteres especiales" que trae alfabetos y tipos raros, muy útil ya que reside en todas las demás aplicaciones. Supongo que en los ordenadores/computadoras que andan con Windows o Linux tendrán algo parecido.


----------



## duvija

XiaoRoel said:


> En mi Mac en el menú edición existe un programita llamado "caracteres especiales" que trae alfabetos y tipos raros, muy útil ya que reside en todas las demás aplicaciones. Supongo que en los ordenadores/computadoras que andan con Windows o Linux tendrán algo parecido.



Buscarelo sin falta. (Pasé de Mac a PC y a veces...).
La parte de articulación de mis 'l#l' a través de palabra, es que en lugar de alveolar, la lengua se me va más a la retroflexa. Es más fácil explicar esto que hacer que se lean espectrogramas,¿ no? Prueben. 
Los que creen que tienen 'l l' raras, sigan sus propias lenguas (físicas, no idiomáticas), y dígan para donde enfila la punta, ¿ si?


----------



## XiaoRoel

> Buscarelo sin falta. (Pasé de Mac a PC y a veces...).


Grave error. Para muestra, un botón.


----------



## swift

Siguiendo con lo de 'sal-le', me llama la atención lo que se afirma -e ilustra- en aquel artículo reseñado por Miguel en el hilo sobre esa forma verbal y la problemática de su grafía:


> Y sin embargo, la geminación de la ele se produce tantas veces en la cadena hablada que nadie puede negarse a verla. No hace falta escribir al límite del lenguaje: el lodazal lo tenemos ahí al ladito, al ladito del labio.
> 
> Señores académicos: dígannos qué hacemos. Sáquennos de este abisal légamo…
> 
> http://cvc.cervantes.es/el_rinconete/anteriores/agosto_10/05082010_01.htm


Yo me pregunto si no estamos confundiendo la agrupación meramente sintáctica y la agrupación fonética. Sigo con la duda de si hay geminación o no la hay en el caso de 'el lago', 'el lado', etcétera.


----------



## flljob

Lo respondió Nebrija hace ya tanto tiempo...

Saludos


----------



## swift

Yo no lo creo. El texto que citaste hace referencia a una *licencia fonológica* o metaplasmo, y la _ecthlipsis_ consituye, según el autor, una clase de sinalefa, precedida en ese apartado por la dialefa. Ponte a pensar en que alguien citara en este foro alguna definición de paragoge extraída de una obra de un autor de renombre y que dentro de una década, por poner un plazo, alguien dedujera que _infeliz_ ha de pronunciarse _infelice_, porque así aparece citado y apoyado en un ejemplo de Calderón. 

Yo creo que la retórica saca provecho de los fenómenos fonológicos tal como se dan de hecho en la lengua, pero los poetas a veces también recurren a artilugios para hacer cuadrar sus versos dentro de un canon específico, en nombre de la métrica, tal como también se afirma en esta página: http://rhetoric.byu.edu/figures/E/ecthlipsis.htm. Y _ecthlipsis_ no es un término fonológico.

No soy especialista como Duvija, así que estoy muy interesado en que alguien demuestre que no hay geminación, porque yo tampoco lo gento tan claro.

El texto de García Barrientos está disponible aquí: http://estudiosliterariosunrn.files...arrientos-jose-luis-las-figuras-retoricas.pdf


----------



## flljob

¿Y por qué no considerarlos alófonos? Que yo sepa, nadie puede diferenciar el sonido de al-lado de alado, claro, a menos que quien hable lo marque. En el habla normal, creo, es imposible diferenciarlos.

Saludos


----------



## miguel89

No sé si había sido en este hilo o en otro, pero habíamos llegado a la conclusión de que en la pronunciación de varias regiones la diferencia estaba muy clara, y sin que haga falta marcarla o hablar despacio.


----------



## flljob

Pero no dejan de ser alófonos.


----------



## miguel89

Si forman pares mínimos no pueden ser alófonos.


----------



## flljob

Precisamente por eso, porque no forman pares mínimos son alófonos.

Saludos


----------



## miguel89

Pero los forman (en las regiones donde se nota la diferencia):
al lado - alado
el lado - helado
al lago - halago
etc.


----------



## flljob

Perfecto, acabamos de volver al futuro. 

Saludos


----------



## miguel89

Confieso que no volví a leer todo el hilo, pero como en #79 decías que nadie notaba la diferencia...


----------



## flljob

No creo que haya alguien que no note la diferencia entre la n de antes y la n de angustia; sin embargo, siguen siendo alófonos.

Saludos


----------



## duvija

flljob said:


> No creo que haya alguien que no note la diferencia entre la n de antes y la n de angustia; sin embargo, siguen siendo alófonos.
> 
> Saludos



Con las 'n', sin dudas, alófonos. Con las que estamos discutiendo, no sé, por un lado, siguen siendo 'l' pero por el otro, para mi región, 'al lado' es totalmente distinto de 'alado' aunque supongo que entenderíamos a algún vecino que dijera algo como 'me mudo alado de su casa'. Nos tomaría unos segundos, pero no pensaríamos que son pájaros disléxicos.


----------



## flljob

Y perdonen ustedes mi terquedad: las diferencias las da el contexto, no la fonética. Aunque también puede ser que los acentos secundarios contribuyan a la distinción.

Saludos


----------



## duvija

flljob said:


> Y perdonen ustedes mi terquedad: las diferencias las da el contexto, no la fonética. Aunque también puede ser que los acentos secundarios contribuyan a la distinción.
> 
> Saludos



Pero 'alado, helado, halago' todas tienen acentos en la misma sílaba. Tiene que ser otra cosa. 
Pregunta. ¿Se da con cualquier vocal? 
(El lego, el lindo, el lobo, el lunes, sí, es lo mismo. La l.l es más profunda.)


----------



## susantash

A ver a ver..., Lo digo una vez más. Yo fuí la que inició el hilo y por algo lo inicié, porque la diferencia en la pronunciación me llamó la atención. Ni yo ni ningún uruguayo pronuncia "halago" igual que "al lago". Hay una difierencia entre /a/+/l/ y /al/ + /l/ y se da no solo con la /l/ sino con todas las consonantes. Me llama la atención que digan "uniño" en vez de "unniño". 
Creo que sin tener acceso a audio para comprobar estas cosas en el foro mismo (esto merece hilo aparte en el foro de sugerencias), la única que nos piede ayudar es Duvija. Si hacés un espectrograma de un uruguayo diciendo "al lado" y un documental de esos doblados al español (porque ahí noté la diferencia) la /l/ del uruguayo definitivamente va a durar más.
Duvi, te animás a hacer algo por el estilo?


----------



## flljob

En México se está poniendo de moda una actitud que me parece muy boba: evitar las sinalefas y pronunciar separadas las consonantes pertenecientes a diferentes palabras. Además de afectadísimo, suena verdaderamente horrible. Esas pausas no deberían existir. El hecho de que se marque más el fonema l en al lado, a mí me indica que se trataría de un alófono. Lo peor que se puede hacer es tomar como modelo de la lengua los programas doblados. Diez minutos de _La ley y el orden_ bastan para darte cuenta de que lo que menos hablan ahí es español.

Saludos


----------



## susantash

Encontré un documental en youtube que ni siquiera está doblado. Es de una cadena de tv mexicana. Un documental sobre el lago Ness. Se nota clarísimo que dice "elegendario monstruo delago ness" y eso lo estoy contrastando con un video argentino de título "navidad junto al lago". Creo que la diferencia se nota con claridad en todas las ocurrencias de "al lago"  y "del lago".
*
Editado: No se permiten enlaces a youtube o similares. Regla 4.*


----------



## chileno

En Chile no se pronuncia "e lado", tampoco diría yo que se pronuncia "el lado" haciando una pausa muy pronunciada. Más bien se pronuncia elongando el sonido de la "l" un poco.

"ellado" no como una "elle"


----------



## flljob

Más o menos en 1:22 se oye clarísimamente: e-lema de su sacerdocio...
Y en Navidad junto al lago, lo que oigo es que marca mucho el acento de lago. Además noto que uno de los gerundios casi lo pronuncia como palabra aguda.
La mujer que aparece en 2.06 pronuncia exactamente igual que un mexicano.
Saludos

Contesten con toda sinceridad: ¿de veras oyen que el señor de 5.26 pronuncia dos eles? Yo solo oigo una.
Nuevamente, saludos y feliz año nuevo.


----------



## susantash

Sigo escuchando la diferencia. Muy muy sutil en el caso de 1:22 (lo comparé con "mostruo delago ness" (0:33) y bastante en 2:06. Aunque en el de 5:26 la diferencia ya no es tan sutil. (comparado con 0:33 del otro video la diferencia se nota). Diferencia más clara aún:  6:42, 12:28, 13:44, 18:33 (u*mm*odo maravilloso) 18:35, y 19:29 (Argentina). Debo reconocer sin embargo, que en 19:20 escucho "u-nuevo proyecto". 
Por el lado mexicano además: "conosotros" (0:14) 
Quizas el asunto sea el habla rápida. Y quizas también estaría bueno que alguien de otras regiones (ni uruguayo o argentino ni mexicano) escuchara los videos para tener una apreciación imparcial


----------



## chileno

flljob said:


> Más o menos en 1:22 se oye clarísimamente: e-lema de su sacerdocio...
> Y en Navidad junto al lago, lo que oigo es que marca mucho el acento de lago. Además noto que uno de los gerundios casi lo pronuncia como palabra aguda.
> La mujer que aparece en 2.06 pronuncia exactamente igual que un mexicano.
> Saludos
> 
> Contesten con toda sinceridad: ¿de veras oyen que el señor de 5.26 pronuncia dos eles? Yo solo oigo una.
> Nuevamente, saludos y feliz año nuevo.



Tanto en la versión argentina como en la mexicana yo escucho la ele "elongada", aunque sí más rápida en la versión mexicana.


----------



## duvija

Me refiero a ese sonido que apareció muchísimo antes que los doblajes en televisión (digamos, de la época pre-televisión, aunque no crean que existió).
Parece super posible que sea un sonido vacilante, además de regional. Apuesto por su existencia en Uruguay y Argentina (ojo, Buenos Aires, nada más. Nó sé nada del resto).
Y susantash tiene razón cuando habla de la velocidad, pero yo lo escucho tanto en 'allegro' como en 'lento'.


----------



## Rolfi

Buenos Días:
Soy nuevo en el foro y he entrado en el sólo por curiosidad e interés ya que los sigo desde hace unos meses "desde afuera".
Con respecto al tema del hilo, como argentino solo se me ocurre aportar que nuestra pronunciación de las dobles consonantes se asemeja mucho al italiano ya que tenemos la misma cadencia al hablar.
Lo pueden comprobar ya que cuando quieren imitar nuestra tonada en forma caricaturezca lo hacen como si fuera un italiano hablando español.
Al menos eso es lo que me parece.
Saludos a todos.


----------



## duvija

Rolfi said:


> Buenos Días:
> Soy nuevo en el foro y he entrado en el sólo por curiosidad e interés ya que los sigo desde hace unos meses "desde afuera".
> Con respecto al tema del hilo, como argentino solo se me ocurre aportar que nuestra pronunciación de las dobles consonantes se asemeja mucho al italiano ya que tenemos la misma cadencia al hablar.
> Lo pueden comprobar ya que cuando quieren imitar nuestra tonada en forma caricaturezca lo hacen como si fuera un italiano hablando español.
> Al menos eso es lo que me parece.
> Saludos a todos.




Lo que hacen los italianos se llama 'raddoppiamento sintattico' y es bien divertido. Es posible que las raíces de nuestra geminación de l-l venga de ahí, pero no es lo que se hace en Italia.


----------



## flljob

Duvija: ¿qué opinas de la pronunciación de _*el lema*_ que señalé antes? Si fuera real esa pronunciación de la ll, se presentaría siempre.


----------



## duvija

¿Y por qué no participaron todos en el hilo de ayer, donde se hablaba exactamente de al lado/alado? Estamos repitiendo todo.
Quilis suele tener razón (y siempre le tuve mucho respeto) pero no es perfecto. En muchas zonas, los sonidos de las consonantes finales normales del español (l, n, r, s) se alargan. No sucede con la [s] que ahí sí hay sirrema. La [r] tiene bastante problemas en la vida, para que no le agreguemos otros más (olvidémosla por el momento). 
Las dos 'eles' y las dos 'enes', NO funcionan de la misma manera. Quedan algo más largas (alguien aquí dijo que terminamos una, dejamos un espacio y empezamos la otra. Algo así pasa, aunque no exactamente así), y cambian la cualidad (la [l - l] se vuelve oscura (dark) y la n-n hace cosas raras (como nasalización más profunda o pasa directamente a angma).

Por supuesto, voy a decir lo de siempre. En los espectrogramas se ve que el resultado de esa geminación no es idéntico al de la consonante independiente. 
Pero no son fonemas independientes. Las palabras no cambian la semántica por estar una al lado de la otra. Si viajamos por áreas donde no se alarga, no por eso vamos a dejar de entender. Como buen problema fonólogico, es simplemente automático. No sabemos si lo hacemos o no. Y nos sorprende cuando alguien pregunta.
¿Me expliqué? (sospecho que no del todo)


----------



## duvija

susantash said:


> A ver a ver..., Lo digo una vez más. Yo fuí la que inició el hilo y por algo lo inicié, porque la diferencia en la pronunciación me llamó la atención. Ni yo ni ningún uruguayo pronuncia "halago" igual que "al lago". Hay una difierencia entre /a/+/l/ y /al/ + /l/ y se da no solo con la /l/ sino con todas las consonantes. Me llama la atención que digan "uniño" en vez de "unniño".
> Creo que sin tener acceso a audio para comprobar estas cosas en el foro mismo (esto merece hilo aparte en el foro de sugerencias), la única que nos piede ayudar es Duvija. Si hacés un espectrograma de un uruguayo diciendo "al lado" y un documental de esos doblados al español (porque ahí noté la diferencia) la /l/ del uruguayo definitivamente va a durar más.
> Duvi, te animás a hacer algo por el estilo?




Llegó tarde. Hice esos espectrogramas montones de veces, para descubrir exactamente lo que nos suena raro cuando tenemos dos eles o dos enes. No son solamente más largas sino bien distintas en calidad/cualidad.
Por supuesto, soy uruguaya, por lo que mi pronunciación de ese conjunto es igual al de susantash. Supongo que en áreas donde no se escucha la diferencia, no hay geminación (si es que se le puede llamar 'geminación', que no es correcto para esto). No es como el italiano, ni el raddoppiamento sinttatico ni el fonológico.


----------



## duvija

flljob said:


> Duvija: ¿qué opinas de la pronunciación de _*el lema*_ que señalé antes? Si fuera real esa pronunciación de la ll, se presentaría siempre.



Para mí (y creo que todos los uruguayos/argentinos y no sé quiénes más) "el lema" suena como "el lado/al lado/ el lirio /el limpio/el loco/ el lusitano"


----------

